# Web Development > JSP how to link jsp pages

## banjali

hellow friends,
       how can i link one jsp or servlet or html page to other jsp page which is at different system. how can i overcome this problum. since we are working on same project with 2 systems.
 Please give me the examples.

----------


## vinotha

Hi,

while linking to JSPs/HTMLs with anchor tag use complete URL of the JSP  like

http://hostaddress :Stick Out Tongue: ortnumber/jspname.

But i'm not sure about the link between Servlets ina system to the JSPs in other system.

----------


## suddu0308

Hi Banjali,

 Hopefully you can solve this problem by using 


> response.sendRedirect(url)


Let know if you find the solution or not..

Regards,
Suddu

----------


## vinotha

> Hi,
> 
> while linking to JSPs/HTMLs with anchor tag use complete URL of the JSP  like
> 
> http://hostaddressortnumber/jspname.
> 
> But i'm not sure about the link between Servlets ina system to the JSPs in other system.


Hi,
you can use  to link a jsp to another jsp

----------

